# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Xin kinh nghiệm về sử dụng ac servo

## Thaihamy

Các bác cho xin kinh nghiệm sử dụng và các đánh giá về  ac servo của các hãng mitsu, pana, yáskawa.
- so sánh về tính năng, thiết bị thay thế, thế hệ thông dụng
- so sánh giá.
-  cách cài đặt.
.......mình chưa nghĩ ra.

----------


## vufree

Cảm thấy thằng Cu Mitsu là cùi bắp nhất, rắc rối. rất dễ lỗi encoder, động cơ phải tuyệt đối đồng bộ với Driver.... không biết có phải vậy không, hay tại Tui lúa quá.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các bác cho xin kinh nghiệm sử dụng và các đánh giá về  ac servo của các hãng mitsu, pana, yáskawa.
> - so sánh về tính năng, thiết bị thay thế, thế hệ thông dụng
> - so sánh giá.
> -  cách cài đặt.
> .......mình chưa nghĩ ra.


tính năng thì nói chung là chẳng ai trong 4rum này có thể chứng minh một cách khoa học dc cả mà toàn là cảm nhận bản thân, bản thân mình thí chuyên dùng Pana, giờ có chuyển qua yaskawa Sigma V. mitsu thì chỉ đụng chơi, ko dùng

thay thế thì cả 3 nói chung đừng cổ quá thì hàng ko thiếu. thế hệ thông dụng thì mitsu có Mr-J2, J2S J3, yaskawa thì sigma I II III V ( sigma I cẩn thận chuẩn driver là position hay analog, Sigma III và V thì cẩn thận chuẩn mạng ko chạy phổ thông, Pana thì có từ cổ là Minas, Minas-A1 A4 A5 ( Minas với A1 dùng lẫn dc, ko hạn chế, A4 chuẩn khác, định danh cs motor nên driver chỉ chạy = hoặc thấp hơn 1 mức CS )

giá thì 3 thằng này hàng 2nd giá same same nhau, chênh 1-2tr tùy đời với tùy chủng loại motor, motor 3000rpm hay motor 2000 hay 1500 torque cao

cài đặt thì mình quen dùng Pana thấy ổn, dễ hiểu nhứt, còn Mitsu với Yaskawa hơi rối rắm.

----------

Thaihamy, vufree

----------


## Diyodira

> Cảm thấy thằng Cu Mitsu là cùi bắp nhất, rắc rối. rất dễ lỗi encoder, động cơ phải tuyệt đối đồng bộ với Driver.... không biết có phải vậy không, hay tại Tui lúa qua.


Chính vì cái cùi bắp mà nó mới đáng tin dùng, vì nó không dành cho ai cùi bắp.
Tks

----------


## Diyodira

Nhìn chung servo của japan thằng nào cũng tốt và sử dụng  na ná nhau thôi, mấy ae cứ thấy hợp với hiệu nào thì dùng, đời cổ cỡ nào cũng sài tốt hết và điều quan trọng là nó có hàng để thay thế sau này không.
Tks

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chính vì cái cùi bắp mà nó mới đáng tin dùng, vì nó không dành cho ai cùi bắp.
> Tks


cái từ đáng tin dùng này có vẻ ko ổn, có lẽ bác dùng mitsu nhiều, ko bị gì thấy nó ngon, nhưng nhiều tay dính chưởng lắm nên phải liên quan tới cùi bắp ở đây mà là do số nó xui. ahihi

----------

vufree

----------


## Ga con

Tư duy của ông Mitsu cực phức tạp, nên cả biến tần và servo đều phức tạp. Hệ thống Pr của cả mấy thiết bị điều khiển động cơ đều nhức đầu.

Nhưng tính ra mình xài qua mấy dòng đời trung bình mới (khoảng trước 2000) thì Mitsu có vẻ ngon nhất trong đám (cả về chất lượng điều khiển, các parameter tinh chỉnh, moment ngõ ra, khả năng quá tải...) nhưng autotuning dở. Pana được cái rẻ + dễ dùng nhưng moment không bằng (so sánh cùng loại), Yaskawa trung hòa được các yếu tố.

Về giá cả, Mitsu và Yas same same nhau, Pana cùng đời lúc nào cũng rẻ hơn. Pana đời mới có loại sx ở TQ chất lượng kém hơn, giá rẻ hơn khá nhiều.

Về độ thông dụng, mấy hãng trên đều thông dụng, mua là có (cả cũ lẫn mới). Lắp lẫn thì ông Mitsu khó chịu nhất trong 3 ông trên.

Về độ ổn định và sửa chữa thì Yaskawa e thấy dễ chịu nhất (bền bỉ, dễ sửa chữa lắp lẫn...). Còn lại xài đúng e thấy đều OK.

Thanks.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Bác gà nói trúng ý Tui.. kekekekekk

----------


## ducduy9104

Còn đám Fanuc thấy dđ mình ít ai nhắc tới nhỉ. Thấy hàng fanuc máy kim loại dùng nhiều, đời cao chạy xung chiều y như mitsu, yaskawa ... Hay thấy mấy con driver đôi ngoài bãi mà giá vượt tầm nên không review được. Bác nào dùng rồi cho ý kiến anh em tham khảo với.

----------


## nhatson

> Còn đám Fanuc thấy dđ mình ít ai nhắc tới nhỉ. Thấy hàng fanuc máy kim loại dùng nhiều, đời cao chạy xung chiều y như mitsu, yaskawa ... Hay thấy mấy con driver đôi ngoài bãi mà giá vượt tầm nên không review được. Bác nào dùng rồi cho ý kiến anh em tham khảo với.


servo fanuc dùng vs controller của hãng thôi ko dùng đa dụng được, việc nửa là tài liệu hảng ko mở mò mệt nghỉ, với lại servo dùng cho nhiều ug dụng khác cnc ko chiếm tị trọng lớn bằng các ứng dụng tự động hoá khác
fanuc thì em thấy hãng tập trung cnc và robot mà thôi

----------


## Diyodira

> cái từ đáng tin dùng này có vẻ ko ổn ahihi



sao lại không ổn, quá ổn luôn đi chứ, và các hãng của nhật thì thằng nào cũng ổn và tin dùng cả.

tks

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác gà nói trúng ý Tui.. kekekekekk


ghét nhứt mấy ông kỹ thuật mà cứ cảm tính tự sướng, như vậy sao làm được kỹ thuật, nếu chưa dùng chưa đụng chưa sài thì vui lòng nghe thôi, tui là tui sợ nhất nghe đồn, nghe nói, toàn là nghe... nên cứ phán như thật rồi làm ae khác sẽ hiểu sai thành ra tư tưởng lệch lạc.

còn mấy ông chê hãng này hãng kia không biết nghĩ gì khi người ta sản xuất tới máy bay rồi (mitsubishi), còn Vn thì con ốc còn chưa xong.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Pana được cái rẻ + dễ dùng nhưng moment không bằng (so sánh cùng loại), Yaskawa trung hòa được các yếu tố.
> 
> Về giá cả, Mitsu và Yas same same nhau, Pana cùng đời lúc nào cũng rẻ hơn. Pana đời mới có loại sx ở TQ chất lượng kém hơn, giá rẻ hơn khá nhiều.
> 
> Thanks.


cùng loại nào so sánh nhỉ, vd con SGMAV-082 dòng sigma V với con MSMD082 của Minas-A4 thì = nhau hết, nói chung đời tương đối mới từ 2000 thì các hãng thông số moment gần như bằng nhau hết. Từ mitsu tới yaskawa với pana hay tới cả delta dùng qua đều bằng nhau, chênh chắc khoảng 0.1 Nm ko hơn

còn nói sx TQ thì giờ sigma V của yaskawa có sx ở TQ, Mr-J4 của mitsu cũng sx ở TQ, các máy điêu khắc của vạn sự lợi dòng chạy Pana A4 sx tại TQ chạy cũng ngon lành. 10 năm vẫn chạy tốt. vậy là okay rồi





> sao lại không ổn, quá ổn luôn đi chứ, và các hãng của nhật thì thằng nào cũng ổn và tin dùng cả.
> 
> tks


em nghe anh bạn bán servo kể là mitsu hay chết encoder sảng, hè hè, đặc biệt bên J2 với J2S còn J3 thì hơm thấy

----------


## Thaihamy

Topic này không chê mức tốt xấu, vì ae đều biết hàng nhật thì quá tốt. Ta chỉ mới đánh giá ở mức đơn giản, dễ sử dụng, giá cả phù hợp. Không bàn ở trình độ cao, tài chính rủng rỉnh đâu.

----------


## Ga con

Đời càng mới càng gần gần giống nhau, thậm chí giống hệt nhau, như kiểu cùng 1 ông sản xuất ấy. Giờ rất nhiều ông đặt motor từ Tamagawa sản xuất, enc thì Sumtak, Sony, Tamagawa...các hãng config theo truyền thông của mình thôi.

J2 tính ra cũ quá rồi nên hay lỗi hơn mấy cái mới hơn. Có dòng J đời cũ xì mà bền vì nó đơn giản hơn.

Nhưng gần đây chỉ tiêu kinh tế ưu tiên hơn, giá ngày càng rẻ nên build của motor ngày càng kém. Có thể xem qua như jack kết nối hay chụp encoder trên motor ngày càng nhỏ & mỏng manh. Thậm chí ngày càng nhiều đĩa encoder làm bằng nhựa thay cho thủy tinh (như e bảo con motor Mitsu J3 hầu hết đĩa enc làm bằng nhựa, nhiều cụ phản đối cho đến khi tháo ra xen hoặc gặp cái bể đĩa mới chịu).

Thanks

----------


## Ga con

À nói sx ở Tq thì nhiều kiểu lắm. Kiểu made in China nhưng quản lý chất lượng chính hãng vẫn tốt hơn kiểu nhượng quyền luôn cho công ty TQ.

Đại diện kiểu nhượng quyền như kiểu ông Siemens (2 dòng đồ điện sx ở TQ và SX ở nơi khác chính hãng giá khác nhau rất nhiều) và ông Matsushita-Nais (Panasonic).

Thanks.

----------


## Diyodira

@terminaterx300: đến bao giờ bác mới hết nghe nói, nghe thấy ?

@gacon: những đánh giá của bác về các thứ về jack, nắp chụp thôi tạm chưa bàn đến hé (tụi nó đâu ngu như thế), còn cái vụ dĩa encoder bằng nhựa là bác phải suy nghĩ kỹ trước khi nói nhé, rõ ràng là cải tiến, cứ suy nghĩ theo chủ quan rồi bảo họ cải lùi, cứ tìm hiểu rồi sẽ rõ, hông có thời gian mà đi giải thích với mấy thánh bàn phím nữa, nhưng đã làm kỹ thuật mà phát biểu cảm tính là 0 thể chấp nhận được.

----------


## terminaterx300

> @terminaterx300: đến bao giờ bác mới hết nghe nói, nghe thấy ?
> 
> @gacon: những đánh giá của bác về các thứ về jack, nắp chụp thôi tạm chưa bàn đến hé (tụi nó đâu ngu như thế), còn cái vụ dĩa encoder bằng nhựa là bác phải suy nghĩ kỹ trước khi nói nhé, rõ ràng là cải tiến, cứ suy nghĩ theo chủ quan rồi bảo họ cải lùi, cứ tìm hiểu rồi sẽ rõ, hông có thời gian mà đi giải thích với mấy thánh bàn phím nữa, nhưng đã làm kỹ thuật mà phát biểu cảm tính là 0 thể chấp nhận được.


dạ, chắc có lẽ thằng anh nó chém gió bác ạ. nó chém gió dữ quá em sợ nên méo dám mua mitsu dùng luôn. 

hay hắn ghét em mà hàng pana hắn bán kém hơm yaskawa với mitsu nên khuyên em dùng pana. không muốn em dùng hàng ngon  :Frown:  mà em thấy dùng pana ngon quá trùi luôn. dễ dùng hơn Yaskawa.

jack thì đời cũ công suất từ 1hp trở xuống nó đơn giản, dây từ nắp ra rùi ra connector như pana á a4, sigma I II. đời cao thì dùng jack đực cái dạng module. Mr-J3 hay Sigma II hay Sigma V dùng jack đẹp đẹp mà mỗi tội mua bãi dập nát nên mong manh, với lại mua đầu jack về bấm đầu cos thì cũng vãi tiền. đại loại thế này


còn jack motor lớn thì jack động lực y như cũ, chỉ có jack encoder là nó lên đời theo bà con, giống hệt hệ của fanuc đời cao, loại đít đỏ là nắp đít bỏ bé tẹo. 
thấy có ở Sigma V cs lớn với Mr-J3 cs lớn. đúng là mong manh hơn, lực mạnh là nó bẻ hết phần jack trên motor liền. khó hàn hơn cái jack bự đời cũ nhưng dc cái nó gọn hơn.
jack encoder trên motor nó thế này

jack dây thế này
tiếp điểm bé tẹo với sát nhau nên khó hàn, bé hơn cả jack 3M IO nữa

----------


## terminaterx300

như đám motor sigma III này, phần jack động lực nó chìm xuống thân nên ko sao, jack encoder nhô lô cao ăn cho hết.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

thế có cụ nào sử dụng servo trung quốc 1-2 năm chưa ậ.cụ thể brand nào càng tốt,em đang mê mấy con 7.5-10kw,nhật éo có tiền mua !
mua cũ thì khó hơn lên trời,mua cũ hư thay cũng khó
Thấy thằng naò cũng bh 2 năm,em chỉ mơ chạy ví dụ 12h/ ngày mà sống tốt dc khoảng năm rưỡi thay là mừng rồi

----------


## Diyodira

thực sự chúng ta cũng chưa phân định rõ ràng là hàng compact chủ yếu là phục vụ cho automation, con hạng heavy industrial thì không thể so sánh với nó được, hầu như hãng nào cũng có cả hai.
tks

----------


## terminaterx300

> thực sự chúng ta cũng chưa phân định rõ ràng là hàng compact chủ yếu là phục vụ cho automation, con hạng heavy industrial thì không thể so sánh với nó được, hầu như hãng nào cũng có cả hai.
> tks


compact thì thường là 3000rpm, max 4500 hay 5000, còn heavy duty thì thường là 2000, 1500, 1000. max thì khoảng gấp rưỡi. torque tăng lên kha khá, như con A4 1000rpm cs 4,5kW chạy driver 5.5kW bữa em lấy, rate torque là 42,9 còn peak dc cả 100Nm

nhưng em có con máy enshu chạy điện yasnac j100. đời đầu tiên chạy mạng của yaskawa, mã driver là SGDC mã motor là SGMG của sigma I, basic chạy kênh analog ko có position thì phải với 1 kênh chạy chắc là mechatrolink I, version II mới bán public. bọn Mitsu cũng tự tự thế, từ CNC rồi mới đưa ra tự động hóa.

----------


## Ga con

E không có tool đo độ "ngon" nên chắc là cảm tính rồi. Nhiều cái theo data đi kèm nhìn thì giống nhau nhưng ra thực tế lại khác, em không định lượng được nên cũng cảm tính nốt. Còn cụ chắc có đầy đủ tool nên cái nào cũng định lượng.

Ai chả biết có hàng general purpose và hàng specialty, nhưng đang không đề cập đặc chủng nghĩa là đang nói chung chung thôi. Hàng special mấy cụ được xài hay xài được đâu.

Encoder đĩa nhựa thật tình em chưa thấy ưu điểm kỹ thuật gì hơn thủy tinh (thậm chí một số hãng yêu cầu chính xác cao, môi trường nhiệt độ khắc nghiệt họ còn giới thiệu nhấn mạnh đĩa thủy tinh làm bằng fluorit chứ chưa thấy ai nhấn mạnh đĩa làm bằng nhựa cả). Nếu theo tư duy cải tiến thế thì ông Jap phải qua TQ học rồi.

Đời J3 1.5kW (phải nói rõ luôn là hàng general purpose) cả nắp đuôi enc và đĩa enc làm bằng nhựa, thế nên ra bãi nó mới tanh bành như này. Jack thì Nam mập so sánh rồi.


Em không dìm hàng Mitsu thậm chí đánh giá cao nó nữa, nhưng không phủ nhận chuyện mấy đời J2/J2s (loại công suất vừa vừa <=750W) hay hỏng, nhiều đến mức độ mấy ông tiệm quen ngoài VV sợ không dám buôn hàng đó nữa. Về lỗi e gặp cũng nhiều, nội loanh quanh trong nhà cũng tùm lum cái lỗi rồi. Đời cũ J hoặc đời mới J3 thì ngon.

Nói chung mỗi ông nói mỗi kiểu, ông chủ thớt tin ai thì để bụng thôi nhé. 

@Rô vẩu: do ông chủ thớt giới hạn mấy loại đó nên chỉ chém mấy loại đó thông dụng thôi, chứ e thấy nhiều loại xài ngon mà, như Delta đời 2, Samsung, LS Korea (nhiều ông TQ làm giống hệt) có nhiều tính năng mà những hãng khác không làm được, ví dụ như em đang xài con LS chạy spindle cho máy Brother nè.

Thanks.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> @Rô vẩu: do ông chủ thớt giới hạn mấy loại đó nên chỉ chém mấy loại đó thông dụng thôi, chứ e thấy nhiều loại xài ngon mà, như Delta đời 2, Samsung, LS Korea (nhiều ông TQ làm giống hệt) có nhiều tính năng mà những hãng khác không làm được, ví dụ như em đang xài con LS chạy spindle cho máy Brother nè.
> 
> Thanks.


em thấy nhiều loại quá,cũng quảng cáo sài encoder tamagawa này nọ,hỏm mua 1 con 2.6kw về test sơ mà chưa có cấm vô tải trên máy thật nên cũng chưa biết gì.Mua con bự quất thiệt mấy biết quá kaka

----------


## ducduy9104

LS hay samsung cũng từ Rockwell mà ra. Thằng Hàn xẻng quan hệ sâu rộng với Mẽo nên dùng nhiều. Một phần do cách nhau cái Thái Bình Dương nên ít nghe tiếng Rockwell, chứ nó cũng là thương hiệu lớn ở Bắc Mỹ.

----------


## Thaihamy

> thế có cụ nào sử dụng servo trung quốc 1-2 năm chưa ậ.cụ thể brand nào càng tốt,em đang mê mấy con 7.5-10kw,nhật éo có tiền mua !
> mua cũ thì khó hơn lên trời,mua cũ hư thay cũng khó
> Thấy thằng naò cũng bh 2 năm,em chỉ mơ chạy ví dụ 12h/ ngày mà sống tốt dc khoảng năm rưỡi thay là mừng rồi


Em giống bác. Cày vài hợp đồng là đủ lúa cho em nó rồi. Thời gian còn lại lụm bạc cắc.

----------


## terminaterx300

> thế có cụ nào sử dụng servo trung quốc 1-2 năm chưa ậ.cụ thể brand nào càng tốt,em đang mê mấy con 7.5-10kw,nhật éo có tiền mua !
> mua cũ thì khó hơn lên trời,mua cũ hư thay cũng khó
> Thấy thằng naò cũng bh 2 năm,em chỉ mơ chạy ví dụ 12h/ ngày mà sống tốt dc khoảng năm rưỡi thay là mừng rồi


hàng tên tuổi thì okay, vd như hàng adtech, máy mua 2006 hay 2008 gì đóa, cày 10 năm nay okay, chẳng lỗi lầm gì

----------

ronaldinho_07

----------


## huanpt

Tớ thuộc nhóm nghịch ngợm, không chuyên nhưng cũng góp 1 vài ý. 
Với tớ thì step nó nóng và ồn ào nhưng ổn định. (loại trừ alpha chưa xài chưa dám kết luận nó thế nào).

Servo nói chung thì vụ tuning là hơi chua, tốt nhất nên chọn dư công suất ra để dễ thở. Chạy rồi thì êm ái yên tĩnh.
Với servo thì tớ hơi ghét thằng mitsu vì nó vật tớ ê ẩm cái vụ nhũng nhiễu (ít nhất 3 lần trải nghiệm). Cái đỏng đảnh, báo lỗi vô duyên là đáng ghét nhất. Test ok, mang cất đi, lúc cần xài thì chết nguồn, hoặc báo lỗi encoder...
-->> Tớ thích yaskawa hơn.
Có lẽ vì thế mà lâu lâu đi bãi thấy nhiều servo mitsu đời cũ chả ai thèm lụm, nếu thích thì trả giá thoải mái, có khi mua được với giá không ngờ  :Smile: .

(Cơ sở đánh giá dựa trên servo có tuổi trên 15 năm, loại mới tớ không có tiền để nghịch !!)

----------


## Ga con

> LS hay samsung cũng từ Rockwell mà ra. Thằng Hàn xẻng quan hệ sâu rộng với Mẽo nên dùng nhiều. Một phần do cách nhau cái Thái Bình Dương nên ít nghe tiếng Rockwell, chứ nó cũng là thương hiệu lớn ở Bắc Mỹ.


LS e không nghĩ từ Rockwell, còn Samsung thì là chính hãng Rockwell rồi. Nhưng motor từ mấy hãng em nói trên (Samsung, LS, Delta) gần như 100% là đặt hàng từ Tamagawa.

Cụ Rô vẩu: với mấy cái công suất lớn như yêu cầu của cụ (~10kW) e lại khoái phương án xài mấy con biến tần có chạy mode servo (như Goodrive GD35), giá không đắt, motor thì cụ có thể pha trộn các kiểu. Motor cũ cs lớn ở VN dễ kiếm, còn nhập lại đắt.

Thanks.

----------


## cuongmay

servo mrc của mitsu tớ mua hơn chục con mà tự nhiên lăn đùng ra chết gần phân nửa rồi ,mớ còn lại chưa đụng đến nên chưa chết . với lại tớ ghét cách bố trí parameter rối rắm của mítu.

----------


## vufree

Inbox giá ve chai đi Cụ. Tớ lum. 



> servo mrc của mitsu tớ mua hơn chục con mà tự nhiên lăn đùng ra chết gần phân nửa rồi ,mớ còn lại chưa đụng đến nên chưa chết . với lại tớ ghét cách bố trí parameter rối rắm của mítu.

----------


## chetaocnc

thật ra tốt xấu chỉ là tương đối thôi có thể tốt với anh mà xấu với tôi tốt nhất anh em cứ nghiên cứu cho kĩ thôi! mấy hàng thương hiệu thì chất lượng chênh lệch không nhiều! vấn đề ở đây anh em ta cần bàn là dễ xài hay khó xài thôi. Em thấy đa phần là chưa cài đặt đúng rồi cái phán nó k tốt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> thật ra tốt xấu chỉ là tương đối thôi có thể tốt với anh mà xấu với tôi tốt nhất anh em cứ nghiên cứu cho kĩ thôi! mấy hàng thương hiệu thì chất lượng chênh lệch không nhiều! vấn đề ở đây anh em ta cần bàn là dễ xài hay khó xài thôi. Em thấy đa phần là chưa cài đặt đúng rồi cái phán nó k tốt


Hehe, tốt xấu, hoặc dễ dùng hay không...không khéo có cụ lại đòi phải định lượng rạch ròi ra.

Thật ra đọc data thì na ná nhau hết, còn thế nào thực tế đụng vào mới thấy, e thì mấy thông tin đánh giá trên cũng chỉ định tính áng chừng (ngon hay dở, dễ hay khó...), bắt em làm cho nó ra cân lạng thì em bó tay.

Với servo, kinh nghiệm cân chỉnh đóng vai trò cỡ 50% chất lượng truyền động. Đời càng mới độ phân giải cao tính toán càng nhanh, lại hỗ trợ mạnh nên nhàn hạ hơn, dễ đạt kết quả hơn. Đời càng cũ càng đòi hỏi kinh nghiệm và thời gian công sức tinh chỉnh nhiều.

Thanks.

----------

chetaocnc, Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

cụ gacon mang tiêu chuẩn của bãi để đánh giá độ bền thì mình không bàn nữa nhé, tks


sao không thấy ai lên án mitsu nữa nhỉ, nếu có nữa thì tất cả chúng ta đều cùng chung số phận hết.

khoảng 2009 tỉ lệ thành công của mình cũng 50/50, có năm cân ve chai cũng gần 2 chục cục. sau 2010 tới nay tỉ lệ 1%, và giờ là ráp đâu ăn đó và yên tâm vô cùng, và đây là một kinh nghiệm phải làm tới nơi mới thấy được, dân ta thường hay làm chưa tới mà đã tỏ thái độ, mình nói là mitsu không dành cho ai cùi bắp là có lý do, có cái thử chỗ này lỗi nhưng mang tới chỗ khác thử lại được, có cái đang ngon một ngày nào đó, mang ra sài lăn đùn chết, có cái chết rồi mà tự nhiên nó hồi sinh, tất cả đều có nguyên do, nên nhớ servo nó không phải như cái quạt, cái bàn ủi muốn cắm rút tùy, hên xui vậy đấy.

cũng như ruột của tây nó dỏm hơn ta vì nó ăn đồ sạch quen rồi, bụng ta thì ăn gì cũng được, nhưng bọn tây nó đá 2 hiệp 90phut phẻ ru, còn ta thì sao? nhưng tây nó ăn đồ bẩn, không phải oganics thì nó sẽ đá thua ta vì đau bụng, tào tháo rượt sao chạy nổi, thậm chí có thể bỏ mạng, vậy bắt buộc tây nó phải ăn đồ sạch thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe,  em chém gió cho vui với. 

Ko phải hàng hiệu nào cũng giống nhau. Tùy vào phân khúc thị trường mà mỗi hãng có chiến lược về giá & chất lượng cho phù hợp chứ. Kia Morning sao sánh với Mercedes được nhưng họ ko cần vì target thị trường giá rẻ. Cũng như step bình dân Vexta hay Japan Servo sao so với RobustSync của Sanyo Denki được. Servo driver thay thế của Copley Control/Autonic sao so với hàng chính hãng? Nhưng giá rẻ hơn. Anh em chúng ta chơi đồ cũ nên ít quan tâm, chứ nhìn giá chứ đồ mới là thấy tiền nào của nấy liền. Mitsubishi em nghĩ target thị trường phổ thông, giá hợp lý, chất lượng phù hợp.

Ngay cả trong cùng 1 hãng cũng chia làm nhiều loại tùy mục đích sử dụng & giá cả cũng khác nhau. Ngay cả cùng một dòng thì càng về sau bộ xử lý càng mạnh, tính toán nhanh nên tuning dễ hơn.

Ngoài ra còn dính tới thuật toán điều khiển servo. Mỗi năm có vài trăm vị tiến sĩ trên thế giới cho ra lò các nghiên cứu mới về servo và cũng có nhiều bản quyền hết hạn. Ví dụ, hãng ABB nổi tiếng với bản quyền điều khiển servo Direct Torque Control. Bản quyền này giờ hết hạn vào năm 2013 (nếu em nhớ ko nhầm) => các hãng công nghệ có thể tích hợp vào driver đời mới của họ

----------


## cuongmay

> cụ gacon mang tiêu chuẩn của bãi để đánh giá độ bền thì mình không bàn nữa nhé, tks
> 
> 
> sao không thấy ai lên án mitsu nữa nhỉ, nếu có nữa thì tất cả chúng ta đều cùng chung số phận hết.
> 
> khoảng 2009 tỉ lệ thành công của mình cũng 50/50, có năm cân ve chai cũng gần 2 chục cục. sau 2010 tới nay tỉ lệ 1%, và giờ là ráp đâu ăn đó và yên tâm vô cùng, và đây là một kinh nghiệm phải làm tới nơi mới thấy được, dân ta thường hay làm chưa tới mà đã tỏ thái độ, mình nói là mitsu không dành cho ai cùi bắp là có lý do, có cái thử chỗ này lỗi nhưng mang tới chỗ khác thử lại được, có cái đang ngon một ngày nào đó, mang ra sài lăn đùn chết, có cái chết rồi mà tự nhiên nó hồi sinh, tất cả đều có nguyên do, nên nhớ servo nó không phải như cái quạt, cái bàn ủi muốn cắm rút tùy, hên xui vậy đấy.
> 
> cũng như ruột của tây nó dỏm hơn ta vì nó ăn đồ sạch quen rồi, bụng ta thì ăn gì cũng được, nhưng bọn tây nó đá 2 hiệp 90phut phẻ ru, còn ta thì sao? nhưng tây nó ăn đồ bẩn, không phải oganics thì nó sẽ đá thua ta vì đau bụng, tào tháo rượt sao chạy nổi, thậm chí có thể bỏ mạng, vậy bắt buộc tây nó phải ăn đồ sạch thôi.


chết chửa . hàng mitsu anh em chỉ dám chơi hàng bãi nên đánh giá độ bền hàng bãi .bác chơi hàng mitsu mới thì không cùng chiếu anh em rồi . đúng là mớ servo của mình lăn đùng ra chết là có nguyên do thật , chẳ là nó bị hỏng con linh kiện nào đó bên trong mà nguyên nhân sâu xa là do nó cũ .

----------


## Diyodira

> chết chửa . hàng mitsu anh em chỉ dám chơi hàng bãi nên đánh giá độ bền hàng bãi .bác chơi hàng mitsu mới thì không cùng chiếu anh em rồi . đúng là mớ servo của mình lăn đùng ra chết là có nguyên do thật , chẳ là nó bị hỏng con linh kiện nào đó bên trong mà nguyên nhân sâu xa là do nó cũ .


hàng mới thì nói làm gì bác, se cờn hen 100%

hỏng con linh kiện nào đó thì tất nhiên, mà phải có nguyên nhân làm cho nó hỏng chứ, còn nói chuyện lão thì quên đi, nhìn bo tụi nó làm và bảo vệ thì trong đièu kiện tốt, 100 năm chắc gì hư.

tks

----------


## Ga con

> cụ gacon mang tiêu chuẩn của bãi để đánh giá độ bền thì mình không bàn nữa nhé, tks
> 
> 
> sao không thấy ai lên án mitsu nữa nhỉ, nếu có nữa thì tất cả chúng ta đều cùng chung số phận hết.
> 
> khoảng 2009 tỉ lệ thành công của mình cũng 50/50, có năm cân ve chai cũng gần 2 chục cục. sau 2010 tới nay tỉ lệ 1%, và giờ là ráp đâu ăn đó và yên tâm vô cùng, và đây là một kinh nghiệm phải làm tới nơi mới thấy được, dân ta thường hay làm chưa tới mà đã tỏ thái độ, mình nói là mitsu không dành cho ai cùi bắp là có lý do, có cái thử chỗ này lỗi nhưng mang tới chỗ khác thử lại được, có cái đang ngon một ngày nào đó, mang ra sài lăn đùn chết, có cái chết rồi mà tự nhiên nó hồi sinh, tất cả đều có nguyên do, nên nhớ servo nó không phải như cái quạt, cái bàn ủi muốn cắm rút tùy, hên xui vậy đấy.
> 
> cũng như ruột của tây nó dỏm hơn ta vì nó ăn đồ sạch quen rồi, bụng ta thì ăn gì cũng được, nhưng bọn tây nó đá 2 hiệp 90phut phẻ ru, còn ta thì sao? nhưng tây nó ăn đồ bẩn, không phải oganics thì nó sẽ đá thua ta vì đau bụng, tào tháo rượt sao chạy nổi, thậm chí có thể bỏ mạng, vậy bắt buộc tây nó phải ăn đồ sạch thôi.


Đỏ đỏ: Cụ thậm chí còn không xem mấy bài trước người ta viết cái gì mà cứ lên giọng chê người khác.

Đã nói là hàng đó nó lỗi là quá cũ rồi, dòng J bền hơn là do nó đơn giản hơn. Chứ trong tuổi thọ thiết kế của nó mà hỏng như thế nó sạt gạch rồi còn đâu mà nói. E còn đánh giá cao nó do chất lượng truyền động.

Cụ hết dẫn người khác sàng ngang qua heavy industry rồi lại giờ còn lang mang qua Tây với ta.

Cụ có cân ve chai những năm trước theo cụ kể là tại cụ xài thôi chứ tại ai. Còn ở đây e gặp bao nhiêu người mua về chưa làm gì đã hỏng, tới nỗi lỗ vốn.

Bản thân e bắt đầu với Mitsu J từ những năm 2003-2004, toàn bộ những dự án em làm ở công ty cũ (nhựa Duy tân, cụ có ai quen cứ liên hệ hỏi) những năm 2006-2008 đều 100% Mitsu J2/J2S chưa 1 bộ nào bị chết sảng cho đến hôm nay (có cái xoay phôi trên máy CNC chạy hơn 10 năm nay rồi).

Hàng e mua vào test tại tiệm về OK hết, chỉ có mua ve hàng bãi về test thấy die là bỏ. Nhưng đâu phải ai cũng may như em.

Thanks.

----------

haignition

----------


## cuongmay

> Inbox giá ve chai đi Cụ. Tớ lum.


Tớ sửa được cụ ạ .

----------

vufree

----------


## CKD

Hehe! Thấy các bác sôi động quá nên hóng hót chút.

Mà em nói trước là cái em nói toàn là cảm tính nhé.

Em vote cho *Yas* lý do:
- Mitsu, Pana, Yas em đều có dùng qua. Con to nhất chỉ 750W, to hơn nữa em chưa có nhu cầu dùng nên chưa được vọc tới. Còn chỉ tuning thì em làm tới 1.5kW, cả auto/manual + PC.
Về khoảng thích hay không thì.. em kết nhất Yas. Có lẻ là con đầu tiên em vọc nên em mần mò manual nó nhiều -> hiểu nhiều và cảm thấy nó dể. Mitsu & Pana thì đọc đủ để dùng, nên thấy nhiều cái nó bí bí. Nhất là Mitsu, có nhiều chổ em thấy nó ràng buộc thái quá.. nên không thích. Có thể với các Pro thì nó ngon hơn và an toàn hơn.
- Yas thì em bị hỏng nên có sửa (mua board về thay) & thay đổi tùm lum.. thấy cùng 1 đời nhưng có nhiều mạch khác nhau. Chân cẳng y như nhau và cắm phát dính luôn. Em cũng có thử cắm công suất lớn vào driver bé thì thấy nó vẫn chạy (100-200-400W). Yas thì chủ yếu em dùng Sigma II, Sigma I có dùng mà phải có teachpanel hoặc cắm PC em ứ thích. Có Sigma V mà mua xong cho vào kho chưa dùng.

Pana sau này có hàng china và hàng nội địa china. Con này em cũng chưa được dùng.. chỉ là khoảng 2008-2010 em có đặt hàng china làm nhiều con máy tự động cho xưởng của mình. Khi làm việc với tụi nó em mới biết Pana có china, và tụi nó phân biệt có luôn hàng nội địa. Cụ thể thì chúng khác nhau cái gì em không rỏ, cái rỏ nhất là *Giá*. Em có soi cả hai loại, nhưng lúc soi nó thì servo em chưa đụng tới con nào, lúc đấy bận nên cũng không để ý kỹ chất lượng biuld thế nào. Chỉ thấy qua manual 2 thằng nó khác ngôn ngữ. Tụi nó bảo sử dụng gần như nhau, chỉ khác nhau tiền, nếu thích dùng thì.. + thêm tiền.

Vụ chết thì.. Yas có bị chết, đang dùng thì chết và tắt hôm sau mở lại chết.. có lẻ là dùng nhiều hơn tẹo nên nó sác xuất chết nó cao hơn chăng? Em bị chết driver thôi.. có thể do rủi ro, một con chết bo công suất, một con chết IO. Vụ chết IO có thể do lỗi của em  :Smile: .

Hiệu khác của china là KINCO, em có dùng 1 lần duy nhất do khách hàng có sẵn. 750W, vỏ hộp = nhôm. Cảm nhận là motor làm đẹp, nhưng cái driver nhìn cùi mía dù là vỏ nhôm. Khi dùng thì em phát hiện ra... Param nó cũng cùi theo. Param không nhiều nhưng cách thao tác rối rắm nên em ứ thích.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> Đỏ đỏ: Cụ thậm chí còn không xem mấy bài trước người ta viết cái gì mà cứ lên giọng chê người khác.
> 
> Đã nói là hàng đó nó lỗi là quá cũ rồi, dòng J bền hơn là do nó đơn giản hơn. Chứ trong tuổi thọ thiết kế của nó mà hỏng như thế nó sạt gạch rồi còn đâu mà nói. E còn đánh giá cao nó do chất lượng truyền động.
> 
> Cụ hết dẫn người khác sàng ngang qua heavy industry rồi lại giờ còn lang mang qua Tây với ta.
> 
> Cụ có cân ve chai những năm trước theo cụ kể là tại cụ xài thôi chứ tại ai. Còn ở đây e gặp bao nhiêu người mua về chưa làm gì đã hỏng, tới nỗi lỗ vốn.
> 
> Bản thân e bắt đầu với Mitsu J từ những năm 2003-2004, toàn bộ những dự án em làm ở công ty cũ (nhựa Duy tân, cụ có ai quen cứ liên hệ hỏi) những năm 2006-2008 đều 100% Mitsu J2/J2S chưa 1 bộ nào bị chết sảng cho đến hôm nay (có cái xoay phôi trên máy CNC chạy hơn 10 năm nay rồi).
> ...



cần gì đọc nhiều đâu có rãnh, lại một tư duy siêu nhân nữa.

ông nói nó bằng nhựa nên đưa ra bãi nó thế này, vậy thì cần gi phải bàn, người ta sx để đưa ra bãi cho mấy thằng đầu đất nó quăn nó đập à, còn tui thấy ông nhắc tới Duy tân nhiều rồi, tôi thì những năm nó mới bắt đâu rộ lên đầu tư cnc bọn tui cũng làm và hợp đồng chạy máy và bảo hành bảo trì cho nó, tui cũng biết nó nhập một đợt bao nhiêu con, loại gì, giai đoạn mà nó vừa mới xây thêm phần nhà xưởng thiệt to và rộng phía ngoài giáp Đông Tây, chắc time đó cụ chưa vào làm quá, khoảng 2007 hay 2008 lâu quá không nhớ rõ. nói vậy đủ hiểu khỏi chém thêm
tks



mình đâu chê bác, thậm chí còn tks, vì biết được tiêu chuẩn của bác là phải đưa ra bãi nữa thì mới được, nên mình không mất công bàn tiếp, vậy còn gì nữa  :Smile: 

còn vụ tây ta, nếu bác chưa thông thì mình giải thích luôn, nếu servo lắp điện tốt, đúng tiêu chuẩn thì đừng nói tới hên xui hay chê bai, dĩ nhiên không có gì 100%, cái này học hỏi bắt chước từ máy thằng japan cả, cứ bắt chước và trải nghiệp đi rồi sau đó nói cũng chưa muộn.

----------


## Ga con

> cần gì đọc nhiều đâu có rãnh, lại một tư duy siêu nhân nữa.
> 
> ông nói nó bằng nhựa nên đưa ra bãi nó thế này, vậy thì cần gi phải bàn, người ta sx để đưa ra bãi cho mấy thằng đầu đất nó quăn nó đập à, còn tui thấy ông nhắc tới Duy tân nhiều rồi, tôi thì những năm nó mới bắt đâu rộ lên đầu tư cnc bọn tui cũng làm và hợp đồng chạy máy và bảo hành bảo trì cho nó, tui cũng biết nó nhập một đợt bao nhiêu con, loại gì, giai đoạn mà nó vừa mới xây thêm phần nhà xưởng thiệt to và rộng phía ngoài giáp Đông Tây, chắc time đó cụ chưa vào làm quá, khoảng 2007 hay 2008 lâu quá không nhớ rõ. nói vậy đủ hiểu khỏi chém thêm
> tks
> 
> mình đâu chê bác, thậm chí còn tks, vì biết được tiêu chuẩn của bác là phải đưa ra bãi nữa thì mới được, nên mình không mất công bàn tiếp, vậy còn gì nữa 
> 
> còn vụ tây ta, nếu bác chưa thông thì mình giải thích luôn, nếu servo lắp điện tốt, đúng tiêu chuẩn thì đừng nói tới hên xui hay chê bai, dĩ nhiên không có gì 100%, cái này học hỏi bắt chước từ máy thằng japan cả, cứ bắt chước và trải nghiệp đi rồi sau đó nói cũng chưa muộn.


Nói với cụ lại lòi ra vụ khác, 2008 là e đã rời khỏi DT rồi cụ ạ, e làm ở đó còn trước lâu rồi cụ, cụ không cần chém em thêm đâu  :Cool: . Thời mà nghe nói đến đại lộ Đông Tây còn sau khi em đi khỏi đó ít nhất 5 năm nữa cụ.  Mà cái trụ sở của họ chuyển sang đó trước khi em vào làm hơn chục năm, đến giờ vưỡn ở đó, chỗ khác chỉ công ty con. Giờ em vẫn chơi với hội còn làm trong đó và từ đó ra mà.

Em nói với cụ thế này, trên này không phải riêng gì em đánh giá Mitsu như thế, cụ không nghe mà cứ khăng khăng mình đúng thì em cũng chịu thôi. Chứ mấy ông bạn em như ông Luyến, ông Maria, ông Thuận đồ gỗ...em cũng khuyên xài Mitsu kìa (mà cỡ J2S công suất trên 1kW trở lên, còn không thì phải J3). Có gì đâu, hàng mua được giá tốt thì ta xài, chừng nào hư tính tiếp (chưa kể được ông bán bảo hành), đang cần thì cứ thế mà quất lăn tăn làm gì cho mệt, chứ ở đó mà chê rồi tìm hãng khác theo ý mà mua thì giờ ông Luyến kia chắc gì đã có máy xài.

Thanks.

----------


## Diyodira

Chính mấy bác mới là người không đọc kỹ, mình chưa hề chê hãng nào, chỉ có mấy ông chê mitsu thì mình đính chính thôi, mình cũng chưa khăng cho là mình đúng, mà có có cho là mình đúng thì cũng chẳng có gì sai (riêng về mitsu), vì mấy ông chê mitsu thì cũng dùng nửa vời, đụng vào thấy rối nên bung, tôi cũng đã nói rồi đấu đúng bài bản thì sẽ tốt, ae chơi servo thì hãng nào chẳng chơi và thằng nào cũng tốt cả, chỉ có riêng mitsu kén thôi, và hiểu nó rồi thì không phải chọn lựa cái nào khác, nói cách khác chưa khuất phục được e nó thì nên xem lại mình chứ đừng phán nó cùi bắp, mình cũng như mấy ae thôi, cùng cảnh ngộ khi mới sài nó, sẵn gặp mấy ông bán hãng khác cạnh tranh đỗ thêm dầu vào lửa thành ra mới có làn sóng sợ mítsu, lệch lạc ngay, riêng mình thì tin ở hãng và đừng coi mình là siêu nhân luôn đúng, từ đó ăn thua với nó (mitsu) thì nó mới cho mình quả ngọt, cái gì cũng có nguyên do hết.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh diyodira ,,, em vào duy tân làm đúng 1 tuần vào giữa năm 2002 thì người ta xắm máy cnc đài loan được 1 thời gian rồi , cái máy phay cnc giường to chà bá giá 400.000 USD  nằm ở 1 cái phòng riêng .

Chắc cu Gà Con biết chú Minh với chú Khương , 2 thằng bạn sinh viên vào cùng đợt với em do thầy Thực BK giới thiệu vào .

----------


## Diyodira

> anh diyodira ,,, em vào duy tân làm đúng 1 tuần vào giữa năm 2002 thì người ta xắm máy cnc đài loan được 1 thời gian rồi , cái máy phay cnc giường to chà bá giá 400.000 USD  nằm ở 1 cái phòng riêng .
> 
> Chắc cu Gà Con biết chú Minh với chú Khương , 2 thằng bạn sinh viên vào cùng đợt với em do thầy Thực BK giới thiệu vào .


Bac nói đúng, tất nhiên trước đó họ có nền tản rồi, khỏang thời gian mình nói là rộ lên đầu tư bài bản để cạnh tranh mà, tòan hàng japan xịn, sau đó yêu cầu bọn mình lên hàng chục bộ trục a, mà mới thử 1 bộ loằng ngòang sao mà nghỉ chơi mất, lúc đó là họ xây thêm kinh lắm, mình nhớ máy đang cẩu về mà bọn thợ sơn nền epoxy còn chưa xong nữa mà, phải nói là đẹp và bóng bẩy, nếu nhớ không lầm diện tích phải bằng sân bóng đá.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

Hehe lại người quen, a Khương cháu sếp to mà, làm trước em, ngày xưa em vẫn hay qua nhờ vả + làm đồ cho bên xưởng khuôn 1. Mr Minh thì có khi e không nhớ (sorry lâu rồi e cũng quên). Bên đó thời trước 2005 mới là thời mua máy hoàng tráng, toàn máy dữ, nhiều & mới, sau 2005 chậm hẳn do đủ nhu cầu rồi (kể cả công ty con Mida, đấy là nhận xét riêng của em thôi chứ e có được mua đâu).

Thôi không liên quan nữa mà cứ mang ra 8 mấy ổng ách xì hoài.

Về vụ mấy hãng, e biết mấy ông như Mitsu cũng bảo thủ y chang:
- Đời Mitsu J thì trội nhất trong mấy công ty cạnh tranh cùng thời (mấy hãng lão chủ thớt đang xem xét), Mitsu J đủ hết các tính năng mà gần đây các hãng tích hợp (P,S,T, thậm chí truyền thông).
- Đời J2 cùng đời với Yas Sigma và Pana Minas, vẫn nổi trội hơn, encoder nối tiếp chỉ cần kết nối 4 dây cũng là 1 ưu điểm rất lớn so với các hãng khác.
- Đời J2S cùng đời với Yas sigma 2 và Pana Minas A, Mitsu vẫn ngon hơn về độ phân giải encoder.
- Càng về sau Mitsu càng chậm lên đời, trong khi người ta đi đến 5-7 version thì ông kia mới ra thêm 2 đời J3/J4. Có người bảo ngon rồi cần gì nâng cấp (nói vui thôi nhé).

Thanks.

----------


## solero

Nghe nói Mít của cụ Luyến rụng suốt, em cũng chưa được biết nguyên nhân ạ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Pana sau này có hàng china và hàng nội địa china. Con này em cũng chưa được dùng.. chỉ là khoảng 2008-2010 em có đặt hàng china làm nhiều con máy tự động cho xưởng của mình. Khi làm việc với tụi nó em mới biết Pana có china, và tụi nó phân biệt có luôn hàng nội địa. Cụ thể thì chúng khác nhau cái gì em không rỏ, cái rỏ nhất là *Giá*. Em có soi cả hai loại, nhưng lúc soi nó thì servo em chưa đụng tới con nào, lúc đấy bận nên cũng không để ý kỹ chất lượng biuld thế nào. Chỉ thấy qua manual 2 thằng nó khác ngôn ngữ. Tụi nó bảo sử dụng gần như nhau, chỉ khác nhau tiền, nếu thích dùng thì.. + thêm tiền.


2008-2010 là model A4, dòng này có nhiều loại, chỉ khác mã đuôi với cơ bản nhất là nhìn mặt panel dk, dòng mặt màu đen xám là ngon nhất, hình như made in japan, hàng mặt màu trắng xám made in china cũng khá ngon, loại lắp cho máy VSL huyền thoại 1 thời. còn loại mặt màu xanh lá cây có vẻ tệ nhất. hay rớt.

----------

CKD

----------


## chetaocnc

em thì thấy mấy con servo luôn có cảnh báo chống va đập rơi rớt mà thấy tụi bãi nó quăng kinh nên anh em mình xài nhiều khi cũng hên xui. Nhiều người mua trúng em bị bầm dập quá gần téo rồi về xài ít bữa hư thì "phán" nên em mới nói khó mà so sánh chính xác nếu mình dùng hàng bãi

----------


## khangscc

Thấy mấy cụ bàn tán sôi nổi em cũng ké ít, em chỉ đang tập tành servo thôi nên kn bản thân chưa có. Em có tham khảo mấy cụ trào tại cty em thì bên cty dùng các dòng servo như sigma 2, mitsu ( hàng mới nha, không phải hàng bãi) thì trước giờ chạy môi trường công nghiệp hầu như rất ít hư, chỉ hư do lỗi con người (bảo trì không đúng lịch bị bột, bụi đóng kín mạch, bụi kinh khủng, khi tạm ngưng thì nó hút ẩm nên cháy ). Còn các dòng như kingservo, pana (made in china) tỉ lệ sống sót sau 5 năm là dưới 50%. Hết

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

tke mạch có tiêu chuẩn life time, bthường thì 10.000 giờ lám việc hết cs, đồ gấu thì base 30.000 giờ.
thường thì ko chạy hết cs mà chạy 1/3 1/2.. dẫu dì hết time con tụ nó cũng tèo àh, tbi rất dắt tiền thì cho option thay tụ còn bthường sau bao giờ hd thì....cho ra bãi

----------


## nhatson

1 ví dụ đúng và đủ, máy thêu china, loại thường dùng servo china, loại đỉnh tốc độ cao china dùng servo sanyo. xứ mình ít bgười xài nên bãi ít nhập

----------


## Ga con

Hàng chất lượng thì tuổi thọ driver phụ thuộc tụ lọc nguồn, tuổi thọ motor (không chổi than) phụ thuộc vào bạc đạn.

Rơi rớt thì xếp vào loại toi rồi, nhìn bề ngoài không sao (kể cả đĩa encoder còn nguyên), nhưng e gặp không dưới vài chục cái bị rụng nam châm ra, hoặc bị nứt ngầm tới lúc nó kênh lên cọ mới biết, dạng này xếp vào ve chai. DC servo hồi trước e còn đi dán lại nam châm hoài (có con dán không dưới 3-4 lần).

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

dẫu gí cũng cần cân bằng, servo bền quá chi khi mà cơ khí tèo trước, mà giản vật liêu để hạ giá thì nhật bản cũng đang bế tắc chính sách giá rẻ, vừa đủ xài của china

với lại vòng đời sphầm giờ quá ngắn

----------

